# Sage Dual Boiler Pressure Stuck



## Betanumeric (Nov 10, 2016)

Morning everyone!

i made a coffee as usual this morning but I was getting too much out so hit the two cup button to stop the extraction, and the pressure gauge is now stuck at 2 bar. I've tried running another shot without the portafilter in to try and release the pressure but no change. I haven't yet tried running a shot WITH coffee in the basket, just because I'm worried about messing things up. Has anyone seen this before and know how to release the stuck pressure, or is my dial just stuck? The latter won't be great. But not will a knackered boiler!

Thanks

Matthew


----------



## Betanumeric (Nov 10, 2016)

Not sure why my picture is upside down :-(


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I woukd imagine that the gauge is stuck as you suggest.

If a light tap in the glass doesn't work then give Sage a call. They are pretty good at coming out to fix within a few days.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Try a black flush


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

Turn the machine right side up and gravity will make it go back to zero.


----------



## Betanumeric (Nov 10, 2016)

jimbocz said:


> Turn the machine right side up and gravity will make it go back to zero.


Hahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Betanumeric (Nov 10, 2016)

So I ran an empty dual wall basket to check the pressure got up above 5 bar as per instructions, just to see if the gauge would rise up and then reset itself. It actually seemed to do the trick, but just run a proper shot through and it's stuck at 1 bar now.

So did the same as before with an empty basket and it's now stuck at 2 bar again. The machine is only two weeks old. Grrrr!!!

Think I will give Sage a ring...


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

It's not one of those ultra-long pre-infusions at 2 bar is it


----------



## Betanumeric (Nov 10, 2016)

Decided to call the shop in the end (Harts of Stur) and they replaced the machine. Following the pressure thing it then started making a LOAD of noise on warm up and steam seemed to be coming out places it shouldn't! See how we go with number two...


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

Did you ever get this fixed?


----------



## Betanumeric (Nov 10, 2016)

Fixed no.

Sorted yes, as Harts replaced it for a new one which has been fine.


----------



## Xavarion (Oct 11, 2016)

I got the DB been lucky so far but I think it's really a great machine.


----------

